# The "New" 48 scale P-61A by Great Wall ...



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 17, 2011)

Folks, I've been made aware of a new kit that has just been released. A Chinese company called Great Wall just released a newly tooled kit for the P-61A in 48 scale with recessed panel lines and improved fits. Checkout the link below...

Northrop P-61A Black Widow Review by Brett Green (GreatWall Hobby 1/48)


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 17, 2011)

WOW! That looks great. Big improvement over the old monogram kit. Wonder what it's going to cost?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't think I will be able to afford it.


----------



## Erich (Aug 17, 2011)

yes pretty big buzz over at hyperscale but am not sure why............. probably the same old decals of the same old do it over again Widow. these outfits really need to do some specialized digging for rare piloted A/C.

you are going to be shelling out bucks but what else is new.

somebody tell me that they will do the CO of the 425th nfs crate chasing 3 Ju 87D-5's in March of 45 ? I have the stats of course


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 17, 2011)

I would be game Erich. I have one more monogram kit to assemble at some time when I have more time.  Just need to see what is needed for the decals or other highlights.


----------



## Erich (Aug 17, 2011)

type in 425th night fighter squadron and see what comes up on google also Leon Gilly Lewis who was the CO during the war. he did not have any aerial kills but was quite active along with the rest of the squadron and shooting up loco's and any ground targets they could find.

a pic of him and his Widow is somewhere on line also in my database heavens who knows where.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2011)

There used to be a number of alternative decal sheets on the market, and no doubt more will follow once the kit is released.
I think this is originally from the same designer as the B25s and B17 in 1/32nd scale maybe? The guy who was 'ripped off' by the company he asked to do the moulds ?


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 17, 2011)

Here is a note I found on one of his aircraft from Internet modeller...


P-61A-10 "Wabash Cannon-Ball IV"
425th NFS, A-58 (Coulommiers), France, 1945
Major Leon Gilly Lewis

Yes, this Black Widow was named after the train that ran between Detroit and St. Louis and for which that country song was written. It was flown by the 425th NFS Squadron Commander, Major Leon Lewis.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Aug 17, 2011)

In a search for anything about widows, I came across several photographs of this plane. I remember you telling me Eric that this was his fourth plane and that all the others were also called this with the appropriate number after the name.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 21, 2011)

Saweeeet! 8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Saweeeet! 8)



but are you gonna get one?


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2011)

Ah, he _is_ alive !


----------

